# Getting Fish into your dogs diet



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Is fish one of those high-up there healthy proteins valuable for my dogs diet?

I want to try Blue Buffalo WILD Salmon & Chicken Grill or Salmon & Potato canned foods mixed into my puppies kibble slowly. So that he can get some fish into his diet.

What are other ways I can do this? Is canned salmon packed in water a better option? Fresh salmon poached? 

Slow transition into trying things is how I go about this, so any tips on dog foods or human foods I can give him in this regard are great. Also options on how you think fish is for your dog!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

For omegas I supplement my dog's diet with this: Omega Oils for Dogs | Full Spectrum Supplement - Springtime, Inc. She gets four capsules per day.


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

Sardines packed in water are fairly inexpensive along with canned mackerel. From what I can tell the dogs seem to really enjoy it. I mix it up with some of the other raw foods I feed.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have been happy so far with Grizzly Salmon Oil. Keep it in the fridge.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I also give Grizzly Salmon Oil. It's in a pump bottle very easy to use.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Why do you refrigerate it? I've been using mine without it. I don't recall it saying on the bottle that it needs to be refrigerated. 



jocoyn said:


> I have been happy so far with Grizzly Salmon Oil. Keep it in the fridge.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

kbella999 said:


> Why do you refrigerate it? I've been using mine without it. I don't recall it saying on the bottle that it needs to be refrigerated.


 
I also refrigerate mine. I'm pretty sure it says to on the bottle? I think it can become rancid pretty fast.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I cycle through the various TOTW formulas, one of which is:
Pacific Stream Canine® Formula
A fish protein, grain-free formula with sweet potatoes provides highly digestible energy for your sensitive dog. Made with real smoked salmon, this formula offers a taste sensation like no other. Supplemented with fruits and vegetables, this fish and potato formula delivers natural antioxidants to help give your friend a healthy lifestyle. Your dog craves a taste of the wild. Go ahead and give him one.

Protein: 25% Minimum, Fat: 15% Minimum
Calcium: 1.9%, as-fed; Phosphorus: 1.1%, as-fed
Calories: 3,600 kcal/kg (360 kcal/cup)


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

PaddyD said:


> I cycle through the various TOTW formulas, one of which is:
> Pacific Stream Canine® Formula
> A fish protein, grain-free formula with sweet potatoes provides highly digestible energy for your sensitive dog. Made with real smoked salmon, this formula offers a taste sensation like no other. Supplemented with fruits and vegetables, this fish and potato formula delivers natural antioxidants to help give your friend a healthy lifestyle. Your dog craves a taste of the wild. Go ahead and give him one.
> 
> ...




I saw this! I want to get it for a training treat though. Also, I've got another 20lbs of Simba's BB food to finish... wont be long though I'm sure lol. I wanted mix-in options. Ths really helps though, I hear so many good things about this TOTW blend


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

1337f0x said:


> I saw this! I want to get it for a training treat though.


I feed the Pacific Stream variety (exclusively- I don't rotate) and while my dog does like it, it would be a very low value treat indeed. Most kibble is.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

wildo said:


> I feed the Pacific Stream variety (exclusively- I don't rotate) and while my dog does like it, it would be a very low value treat indeed. Most kibble is.


It's a pretty high value treat for everyday training around here, but she doesn't know any better. hehe She can smell it in my pocket.  She normally eats a chicken variety (Chicken Soup) and it's just not as "stinky" as the TOTW.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

wildo said:


> I feed the Pacific Stream variety (exclusively- I don't rotate) and while my dog does like it, it would be a very low value treat indeed. Most kibble is.


But it's different from his day to day so I thought it might be ok.

Currently this is his training treat:











And an every day snack-treat:

(can't find a photo) It's an all natural chicken breast jerky. 


So I guess the kibble wouldn't motivate him as much as the two tasty options above.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

You guys have a point. TOTW is pretty strong in scent, and if it's totally different than your normal stuff- then it certainly could be high value. I guess I was just noting that _in general_ kibble is not often high value for dogs.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

ooh so it's pungent... lol i'll need a ziplock bag AND my pocket so he doesn't smell it. LOL

p.s his day to day is Chicken + Brown rice LBP from BB. 

So the Pacific Stream sounded way different


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Google Lakse Krunch,,great treat , smells to high heaven , salmon

I work in a fish market so fish is in my dogs diet. Mainly Salmon, if I get the heads/carcass, I boil them down, and grind up everything. Sometimes I'm to lazy so will just get the filets, poach them up (remove bones on these) , mash it down in the liquid and feed. 

We don't get fresh mackeral/sardines, not a big market for them, so I'll use canned if I go that route. 

I like salmon because it's full of omega's.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

fresh fish. i don't give my dog bottom feeders.

canned fish (in water, no salt added).

salmon oil (human grade).


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

1337f0x said:


> Is fish one of those high-up there healthy proteins valuable for my dogs diet?
> 
> I want to try Blue Buffalo WILD Salmon & Chicken Grill or Salmon & Potato canned foods mixed into my puppies kibble slowly. So that he can get some fish into his diet.
> 
> ...


I use Acana Pacifica, fish based, in rotation with Lamb and Apple for my guy who is allergic to chicken. He does very well on both, shiny coat, good breath, good stools. If you choose to add canned salmon to puppy's diet, look for the low sodium pink salmon in the grocery store. The cost is reasonable, use the skin and bones as they are soft, and it is packed in its own juices. Dogs and humans don't need the extra sodium  If you eat salmon yourself, I'm sure a little bit of leftovers would be popular with your pup!


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Tbh I hate Salmon, not a fan (lol!) I'm a tuna fan so I have more tuna than salmon around. I don't mind cooking up a fresh fillet for the bf and sharing with my pup though. Sounds good, thnx for the tips guys


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

kbella999 said:


> Why do you refrigerate it? I've been using mine without it. I don't recall it saying on the bottle that it needs to be refrigerated.


I looked at my bottle last night in the fridge. It says to keep at room temp out of light or refrigerate.

So leaving it out is fine, but I would think you would get more shelf life out of it cold, I don't know?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The bottle says to store away from light at room temperature or refrigerate. I chose to refrigerate as it will slow down any fats going rancid. It does NOT have a strong fishy odor at all and rancid fish oil is carcinogenic! I actually wonder about that with fish based dogs foods.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Your right, when it's cold it does not have a pudgent fish smell. I can't imagine it sitting on my counter warm


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Sierra gets sardines every day, buying at sales it works
out to $10-15 a month. I'm willing to do that for her 
benefit. Stinks to high heaven though, husband won't
do it! 

Tried the squirt bottle oil and gave up, I just didn't like 
the mess.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

valb said:


> Tried the squirt bottle oil and gave up, I just didn't like
> the mess.


Mess? I just keep it in the door of the fridge and squirt on the food from there. No drips or anything.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

jocoyn said:


> Mess? I just keep it in the door of the fridge and squirt on the food from there. No drips or anything.


Interesting, wonder if I got a funky bottle or something? Because
it pretty much dripped every time, and/or slid across the counter.
I kept it in a cool cupboard, but had to put a plastic bag around
it to keep it from getting on shelves. I don't know that I'd want
to try it again on the off chance of getting a better bottle.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

This is our third bottle and I cleaned it out really good and am re-using it for my liquid glusamine supplement, too! (Dose was right)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

1337f0x said:


> And an every day snack-treat:
> 
> (can't find a photo) It's an all natural chicken breast jerky.


I would stop giving that immediately. Several different brands of chicken jerky have been linked to dogs getting sick and some have died. Even if the brand you're using is not one of the ones mentioned, I just wouldn't take the chance. Most of them are made in China, even if it doesn't say so on the label. 

Vitals - 3 big brands may be tied to chicken jerky illness in dogs, FDA records show


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

My guys just split a 6oz salmon steak grilled last night but my husband forgot it and a beef steak that was for his lunch in the truck. Son got the beef ,dogs got the salmon w/ collard greens, potatoes w/ skin on and plain yogurt. We do fish about once a week ,probably need to get the oil you folks are tslking about.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I would stop giving that immediately. Several different brands of chicken jerky have been linked to dogs getting sick and some have died. Even if the brand you're using is not one of the ones mentioned, I just wouldn't take the chance. Most of them are made in China, even if it doesn't say so on the label.
> 
> Vitals - 3 big brands may be tied to chicken jerky illness in dogs, FDA records show




Eeee my gosh I had no idea :| Thanks for letting me know asap - unfortunately the bag is finished though >_< as of about a week ago. Both my dogs are fine to date, but ugh. I'm glad you let me know that sooner than later. A safer route would be to make my own jerky I guess? Can't be too different from making beef jerky...


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

For those of you who feed whole fish (as in, not processed into kibble or treats)- don't you have to worry about heavy metal content such as mercury?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Not really. I don't personally worry about mercury for ME because I am in my 50s
My grandkids, yes. My dogs, not really

But I don't think salmon and the smaller fish like sardines are great reservoirs of mercury. Generally either freshwater fish or large predatory fish that eat other larger fish like swordfish, tuna, etc..


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

PaddyD said:


> I cycle through the various TOTW formulas, one of which is:
> Pacific Stream Canine® Formula
> A fish protein, grain-free formula with sweet potatoes provides highly digestible energy for your sensitive dog. Made with real smoked salmon, this formula offers a taste sensation like no other. Supplemented with fruits and vegetables, this fish and potato formula delivers natural antioxidants to help give your friend a healthy lifestyle. Your dog craves a taste of the wild. Go ahead and give him one.
> 
> ...


I am tempted to try this. My boy is currently on TOTW bison and venison kibble. I would like to try the Pacific Stream flavor next time. 

Do you cycle through the different flavors? How often do you switch?


----------



## SteveTheDog (Jan 30, 2012)

wildo said:


> You guys have a point. TOTW is pretty strong in scent, and if it's totally different than your normal stuff- then it certainly could be high value. I guess I was just noting that _in general_ kibble is not often high value for dogs.


lol...strong scent? try feeding green tripe. It makes everything else smell like roses


----------

